
Curious why so many products are crappy? - kqr2
http://open.neurostechnology.com/node/251
======
dan_the_welder
My sense is that for the last century or more the biggest struggle has been
just getting it done anyway you can. Then making lots of it. The next paradigm
will be about making the right thing in moderate amounts. I see less mass
market, except where the production costs require it, and more medium and
small markets.

------
foppr
no, most are :)

